# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA July 9 - Sunday



## Eric (Jul 4, 2017)

*


*
*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA July 9 - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday July 9, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


*

*


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2017)

If anyone else wants to ride there: 9:00 AM  Santa Ana Rivertrail at Talbert, Fountain Valley
@Cory and Hippie Mike Let's Ride Sunday!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 5, 2017)

Im hoping I can make... currently moving and never realized what a drag it is to move. I guess the last time I did this, I had less stuff?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 5, 2017)

trying to make it to this one  had a good time at the  cycle truck convoy last time


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 6, 2017)

Should be cooler and slightly overcast.. You know Im riding my CTs.


----------



## the2finger (Jul 6, 2017)

Cooler and overcast? It was 107 at my ranch today


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 7, 2017)

118 to day palm springs ca, this pleas suck,ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## the2finger (Jul 7, 2017)

But you live where all the beautiful people do


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> 118 to day palm springs ca, this pleas suck,ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss



At what temp to juevos boil?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 7, 2017)

the2finger said:


> But you live where all the beautiful people do



the beautiful people  the beautiful people  where all star,s now in the dope show  :eek:


fordmike65 said:


> At what temp to juevos boil?



in door activities for to day


----------



## Eric (Jul 8, 2017)

Come to OC where it is a cool 91 degrees.


----------



## Cory (Jul 9, 2017)

Will be there!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2017)

Super fun day. We had a good turnout for as warm as it has been lately…


----------



## Eric (Jul 9, 2017)

It was a hot one today but we still had a great ride and a great turn out.  Thanks for coming out everyone.  Cya next month.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey @HANDLE BAR HORDER ! We gotta get these two out on a ride together!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey @HANDLE BAR HORDER ! We gotta get these two out on a ride together!
> View attachment 642264
> View attachment 642263



hell ya I'm down for that


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 9, 2017)

had a great time at the OC circle city ride today. little hot out there but hay where is it not hot in the west right now. got to see some good friends and met some new one too. thank you for all the nice people that came today.


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2017)

Another fun ride in the cool inland OC. Thanks Eric, don't know why but only took one pic!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 12, 2017)

Looking good Mark!


----------

